# infanterie ou artillerie



## Patrickbourgeois (1 May 2011)

Bonjours , j'aimerais savoir quelle métier avont nous le plus de chance d'être engager

Entre l'infanterie ou bien l'artillerie . Car ce sont  ces 2 métier qu'il m'intèresse le plus .

Merci !! À tous


----------



## gabguy345 (2 May 2011)

je crois qu'il y a plus de chance dans l'infanterie, Personellment je prefere l'infanterie, etre dans le feu de l'action, WORK HARD, PLAY HAD!


----------



## SdtBurn (3 May 2011)

J'aurais repondu de la meme facons infanterie etant mon premier choix de metier mais pour te repondre franchement en ce moment celui dans le quel tu as le plus de chance est le metier d'artillerie les position d'infanterie sont toutes combler pour le moment ils n'en n'avais ouvertes que 16 a travers le CANADA dont 8 a VALCARTIER... :facepalm:


----------



## Patrickbourgeois (4 May 2011)

Ok un gros merci !!!!!


----------



## ramdak (4 May 2011)

A mon entrevu au mois d'avril, le capitaine m'a dit que seulement 5 poste d'artillerie au niveau National serais ouvert. Il est tout simplement plus difficile d'avoir une embauche pour les métiers de combat. Trop de candidature pour le nombre de postes ouvert.

Par chance, cette année est mon tour


----------



## SdtBurn (6 May 2011)

Bon je ne savais pas pour les position D'artillerie,
personnelement je viens d'etre reenroller comme soldat de Blinde, donc peut etre tout simplement revoir tes choix de metiers et faire vite aussi car la periode d'enrolement tire a sa fin...
sinon attend l'annee prochaine si ses metiers sont ceux que tu desire vraiment car il est important de t'engager dans un metier que tu aime et que tu veux faire tout au long de ta carriere... Regarde les avantages et les avancement professionnel.

Pour les reste Bonne chance et bon courage je s'ai que ce n'est pas toujours evident l'attente et tout le reste.


----------



## Patrickbourgeois (9 May 2011)

My god ok , première des choises . Un gros merci pour vos réponces !!

Ok 2e . Exemple l'année prochaine je décide de prendre comme métier artillerie , et que je suis refusé .
Il nous donnent t'il d'autre choix de métiers que nous pourriont faire ou il nous disent,

Désolé aucune place de disponible dans l'artillerie donc oublié les forces armée :-(

Car moi j'ai déja quelle que choix qui m'interese dans les forces armée

Merciii !!


----------



## SdtBurn (10 May 2011)

Bon,

en premier lieux, quand tu remplie ta demande pour entrer dans les forces, tu arriveras sur une page ou il te demanderons tes 3 choix de metier prenons mon exemple pour cette annees quand j'ai fait ma demande il n'y avais pas de metier de combat dispo donc j'ai fait avec :

1-ope de radar
2-ope de communication naval
3-(aucun) pcq je ne trouvais rien d'interresant

ensuite lors de ma premiere entrevue (car j'en ai eu deux) elle m'a informer qu'il y avais des position en ''infanterie et artilery '' donc j'ai changer ma demande qui est devenue :

1-Infanterie
2-Artilery
3-(aucun) car je n'etais plus qualifier pour les metiers dans la marine que j'avais choisi  :facepalm:

Ensuite mes choix ont ete ferme lorsque 1 et 2 ont ete fermer pour l'annee :

1-soldat de blinde
2-( rien )
3-( rien ) 

puis j'ai recus 4 jours apres mon entrevue final pour mon acceptation dans le metier de Soldat de Blinde!
Donc la reponse a ta question est oui tu vas avoir d'autre choix qui vont etre proposer selon tes different choix de metier.Parcompte mon conseil ne mais pas un metier dans un premier choix si tu s'ai d'avance que celui ci n'ouvriras pas, met toute les chances de ton cotes et regarde bien les video des different metiers, moi aussi je n'avais de yeux que pour l'infanterie ou debut  

n'hestite pas si tu as d'autres questions!


----------



## ramdak (11 May 2011)

Une petite astuce qui pourrais compléter le post de SdtBurn,

" Sois patient ".

Il est plutôt exceptionnel d'être embaucher la première année, étant donné que tu est devancé par les personnes qui sont déjà sur la liste de mérite. Surtout pour les métiers de combat.

Et quand je parle de patience, j'en suis un exemple:

J'ai fais mon test d'aptitude il y a 6 ans, mon dossier à été clos avant même le Médicale et l'entrevue parce que les postes étaient déjà comblé.
L'an passé, mon dossier à été ouvert de nouveau, j'ai ensuite pu compléter ce qui manquais. J'étais alors sur la liste de mérite. Dossier fermé de nouveau en octobre parce qu'aucun poste n'étais disponible. J'ai réouvert mon dossier en mars, refait l'entrevue et le médicale de nouveau. Je me suis fait offrir mon poste le 2 mai dernier.

Tout ça pour citer que peut importe tes choix de métiers, tout dépend de ton score obtenu pour la liste de mérite à ton test d'aptitude, médicale et entrevue. Sois patient et un jour ce sera ton tour comme plusieurs d'entre nous sur le forum. Garde en tête les choix que tu désire et ne change pas tes choix selon ce qui est à la demande, et un jour tu l'obtiendra.


----------



## SdtBurn (11 May 2011)

Je n'aurais pas mieux dit  :nod:

6 ans wow....franchement Chapeau d'avoir garder ta perseverance j'imagine que sa n'a pas du etre facile tout au long du processus  :-\

Juste par curiositer, dans quelle metier tu vas entrer ??


----------



## ramdak (15 May 2011)

J'entre pour le métier d'artillerie de campagne ( 00008 )
Je suis l'heureux gagnant de l'un des 5 postes ouvert dans tout le canada


----------



## Patrickbourgeois (15 May 2011)

Woww 6 ans !!! Ces vraiment long !! J'ai déja 26 ans . J'espère que j'vais pas attendre aussi lontemp 

J'vais donné tout ce que j'ai comme éffort et tout mon mérite pour avoir le plus de chance possible !!! 
Gros pire j'vais appliqué pour un poste autre que le combat !! Et faire ma demande pour l'artillerie plus tard  

A moin que ce n'est tout simplement pas possible !! 

Merci pour touts vos réponces

Ps: vous tous combien de temp aver vous attendu !!!


----------



## SdtBurn (16 May 2011)

Felicitation RAMDAK jte verrai a Valcartier une fois sur place d'ici quelque mois.

Patrick, pour repondre a ta question: a mon premier enrolement jai attendu a peu pres 8 mois, pour mon reenrolement sa auras pris 2ans et demi mais j'ai entendu dire que c'etais normal


----------



## Patrickbourgeois (17 May 2011)

Ok merci beaucoup !! J'avais souvent entendu parler !!!  Entre 6 mois et 2 ans mais jamais 6ans alors j'vous souhaite bonne carière les boys !!! 

En espèrent  peut-être ce voir un jour d


----------



## SdtBurn (17 May 2011)

Merci beaucoup Patrick,

Bonne chance a toi aussi et au plaisir de ce voir en Garnison a valcartier


----------



## gabguy345 (17 May 2011)

J'ai 17 ans, j'ai appliqué à l'age de 16 ans.Puisque la loi a changé, j'ai du ré ouvrir mon dossier a l'age de 17 sois le 24 mars (le jour de ma fete) puis le 28 j'avais ma cérémonie d'enrolement (assermentation). J'ai été engagé la journée meme. Donc je crois que j'ai atteint un certain "score" au test d'aptitude des FC. A la fin de mes cours de fantassin. Je m'inscrirai au test des JTF2 (forces special). J'ai 1 ans pour m'endurcir (je suis déja battit). 

Sdt. Guy


----------



## Patrickbourgeois (18 May 2011)

Moi ma plus grosse peur , es de ne pas être accepté raport avec mon age . 26 ans et le retour a l'école pour finir mon sec 3 et aussi pour avoir mes 24 crédits .

Donc mon age et mon peux de scolarité m'empèche de dormir ololl

J'ai comme but de réusir mais j'ai cette grosse peur !!! Tk vais garder la tête haute et j'vais tout donné .

J'ai quand - même pas 90 ans


----------



## DomL (18 May 2011)

Patrick, ai pas peur a cause de ton age, quand on a un but et vraiment décider a l'atteindre, y'a rien pour nous empecher de l'accomplir.

Inscrit toi le plus tot possible pour finir ton secondaire au adulte.

PS: j'ai 31 ans, et j'ai mes test la semaine prochaine pour les métiers de combat.


----------



## Patrickbourgeois (18 May 2011)

DomL said:
			
		

> Patrick, ai pas peur a cause de ton age, quand on a un but et vraiment décider a l'atteindre, y'a rien pour nous empecher de l'accomplir.
> 
> Inscrit toi le plus tot possible pour finir ton secondaire au adulte.
> 
> PS: j'ai 31 ans, et j'ai mes test la semaine prochaine pour les métiers de combat.



Ok merci de m'encourager j'suis déja aux adulte, il me reste environ 6 mois d'école encore . Peut-être un tit peux plus .  Donc j'vais m'inscrire l'année prochaine sur !!! 

Toi a 31 ans a tu ton secondaire 5 et quand a tu faite ta demande !!!


----------



## DomL (18 May 2011)

il me manque mon francais 5, écrit, lecture c'était correct, mais oral, c'était ma bete noir, c'est sa qui ma coulé. J'ai beaucoup de credit, j'ai fait un DEP de 2 ans, plus j'ai mes maths et physiques forte, probablement que sa ma aider.

J'ai fait ma premiere demande en décembre 2010 mais tout était fermé, j'ai réappliquer au début avril a Ottawa.

Pert pas espoir.
Bonne chance


----------



## Patrickbourgeois (18 May 2011)

Humm ok merci !!! 

J'vais aller chercher mon 3 et pendant l'attente, j'vais aller chercher mon sec 5 . Pour me donner 2 fois plus de chances


----------

